# Florastor -----WARNING!



## 15005

Just a heads up... DO NOT STOP taking florastor if you have been taking it. I ran out of pills last week and figured I would substitute Florastor with another probiotic - WRONG! Massive burning stools, stools no longer formed..UGH Florastor has helped me more than any other medicine or doctor could ever have. Basically I learned the hard way and will not make that mistake again.. Just got done purchasing 3 bottles to make sure I do not run out anytime soon!!!!I know...BAD GIRL BAD GIRL!!!Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## pb4

WOW! That's a pretty severe symptom just for switching probiotics, maybe there's more going on then you realize, maybe talk to your doc about this.


----------



## 15005

Since my gallbladder surgery I have had problems with on and off diarrhea. Earlier this year I was on a course of antibiotics for an infection that literally wrecked havoc on my intestines and I went to the doc for intensive testing not sure what the heck was going on and all my tests came back negative!!!!I started Florastor and wow what an improvement from the very first week. I am still looking for a name brand probiotic that is good and that will help too. The probiotics I have bought have been off brand and not as good by any means.Any suggestions???


----------



## pb4

Primadophilus reuteri made by natures way has done wonders for my crohns disease, IBS and lactose intolerance.


----------



## wearyone

SavannahLynn said:


> Since my gallbladder surgery I have had problems with on and off diarrhea. Earlier this year I was on a course of antibiotics for an infection that literally wrecked havoc on my intestines and I went to the doc for intensive testing not sure what the heck was going on and all my tests came back negative!!!!I started Florastor and wow what an improvement from the very first week. I am still looking for a name brand probiotic that is good and that will help too. The probiotics I have bought have been off brand and not as good by any means.Any suggestions???


Hi Savannah Lynn - I started Align about three weeks ago and am happy with the results, even though the first week was rough with lotza stinky gas, bloating. From what I've read in Prevention Magazine, Align is designed specifically for IBS and contains bifidobacterium infantis (or b. infantis, or bifantis). Anyway, I'm sticking with it. There is also a medication called Cholestyramine that is for those who develop diarrhea after having gall bladder surgery. I've never tried it, so can't say anything about it, but you might check with your doctor on this. Good luck, Wearyone


----------



## starwoman

CROHNS disease............me........ So I have the saccharomyces boulardii,,,, when I run out of this Probiotic..does that mean it will come back, even if I change my diet?


----------



## 13777

Savanah, have u looked up linda's calcium on this forum. It may be just the thing for you. I've been on cholestiramine before. It worked OK, but since I have an anastomy in my ileum, I ended up in ER a few times for bowel obstruction. GI took me off that and put me on elavil which made me feel OK for a few months, before it started to make me feel absolutely insane. I am off that now. I just had a balloon dilation done for my anastomy (which BTW produced very little results). I am looking into Align right now and will talk to GI about possibly having another balloon dilation.Be WellKC


----------

